# New plants



## Tom499 (Dec 5, 2012)

So after successfully flowering P. wardii, and my P. appletonianum in low spike, I decided to treat myself. Ordered some divisions from valenzino, and was really, really impressed with the quality and size :drool:

Paph. gratrixianum 
Paph. villosum 
Paph. charlesworthii 
Paph. thaianum


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 5, 2012)

nice looking plants


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2012)

Good luck with growing those


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 5, 2012)

They look very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice. The thaianum looks pretty large.


----------



## Tom499 (Dec 5, 2012)

Two plants in that pot, both FS with a new growth each!


----------



## abax (Dec 6, 2012)

Excellent philosophy...reward yourself for blooming Paphs. by getting more
Paphs. to grow and bloom. Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice pickup!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2012)

Vendor?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Vendor?



=> Ordered some divisions from *valenzino*, and was really, really impressed with the quality and size

=> ST member 

Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 6, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2012)

Excellent plants!!!!


----------

